# Is Double T a good saddle?



## Mopy (May 8, 2017)

I am on the hunt for a western saddle, and these are the ones I like so far:

Simco Arab Tree with 15.5 seat (My Mom has this saddle)
Crates 1990s model Trail saddle with 16 seat (I rode in this one 3 times and I love it, but they don't make it anymore)
Double T Reining Saddle (Don't know seat size)

Some good brand saddles my family has/have had.
Circle Y
Billy Shaw
Billy Cook
Bighorn

I am hoping to get into reining and cattle work in the future, and I test rode a potential mount in a Double T, and man did I like that saddle! I have read that they are very cheaply made and the trees are inconsistent, i.e. thin leather, hollow tree, etc..., but then other people say, for the money, they are a very good saddle. The one I am looking at has a wood tree covered with fiberglass. 

Here is a pic:








Link to Saddle Site

Is it a good saddle? Should I keep looking for something different? I don't have a big budget. The most expensive saddle I have bought my Mom had to pay for half of it. It was High Horse Oyster Creek Trail Saddle for $800 new. Is going used for a better saddle the way to go? Whatever saddle I get will be checked by a saddle repair shop near me.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

The fact that there is a disclaimer at the bottom stating that this roping saddle is not guaranteed for roping to me screams that this saddle is junk. Sorry. In my experience if the saddle is less than $700 new it's worthless, though I'll admit there are bound to be exceptions to every rule. If it were me and budget were an issue, I'd go with a better quality used saddle. Used saddles are generally broke in well and a lot of times you can find a real gem if you look in the right places. I have ridden in several High Horse saddles though, and I like them. They are generally comfortable and hold up well to hard use. 

-- Kai


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I have maybe seen... one decent Double T in my lifetime. For $400, yeah they're good for the money. I guess. The one my friend had was alright. The leather wasn't horrible. I can't comment on the tree being hollow or not. The fit though... it was terrible. I wouldn't be surprised if the tree was crooked. Nothing about that saddle sat right. For the most part, every other Double T I've laid my hands on has been junk. The leather was that stiff plastic feeling type. They just looked poorly slapped together. I just wouldn't bother.

Good brand but used will rarely lead you wrong. Especially if you're looking for a saddle that's going to hold up to hard use. Look for something with a wood tree wrapped in rawhide. I've had wood wrapped in fiberglass trees before, they've survived the years & done just fine. Western isn't my main discipline though & I mostly trail ride. Simco is a good brand, Crates is good - there's a list of others. If you're sold on wanting something brand new check out Corriente. There are quite a few members who have them on here that put them through hell & back (it's the brand I'll eventually go with). If you're decent enough at spotting flaws & willing to take potential risks - eBay or social media are great ways to buy online good brands but used. I've primarily bought all my saddles this way.


----------



## Mopy (May 8, 2017)

Thank you guys! I was asking mainly because I am on the hunt for a horse right now and the horse I really like is ridden in an older version of this (The above) saddle. I know this one fits him, but I am sure there is more out there that will.

I don't usually buy new saddles, so no, I don't have my heart set on new. 
The High Horse was the only saddle I bought new, and only because that was the only saddle I found to fit my horse and me well, and I couldn't find any in the style I wanted with the correct seat size, used. 

So, what are some good brands to look into?
(Other than the ones mentioned. I just would like a few more names so it can make my search a little easier)


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Mopy said:


> Thank you guys! I was asking mainly because I am on the hunt for a horse right now and the horse I really like is ridden in an *older version of this (The above) saddle. I know this one fits him, but I am sure there is more out there that will.*


You'll find there is little to no consistency to the styles. I've seen two Double T's that were the exact same saddle. Identical. Neither one fit the same. 

Corriente
TexTan

+ the ones you've listed. I'm currently blanking on other brands I've looked into that were good. I'm sure someone else will come along with suggestions


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Many of the older "used" saddles are better quality made..
Older hides were thicker and better quality in strength, durability.
Master craftsman performed magic for many brands when being made was seen.

I have seen some really nice Blue Ridge, American Saddlery, Crates, Tucker, Alamo, Dakota, Big Horn brands in tack shops near me...obviously used but still had much life & usefulness left to them.
Affordable & realistic was the pricing...

I was told by some friends who had owned a tack shop that cost mark-up on a saddle is 100% +, also true for most horse tack items they said.
So if you purchase a new saddle costing you $400 you can safely figure the saddle cost $200 or less to make, including the package and ship from factory costs to the tack shop. 
Then the tack shop puts more profit on it...
So now _how much did that saddle actually cost to make?:eek_color: :shock:_
That $$ covered all costs...now figure out what kind of quality you refer to. :-|

_Shop very carefully, spend wisely._

When a saddle has a disclaimer on page bottom that the roping saddle it is selling *not* be used for roping.._. :-? *Run, don't walk, run away. *__
:runninghorse2:....
jmo..
_


----------

